# Looping issues



## divers2deep (Mar 7, 2012)

I just recently purchased a 2012 SWF 1501 - I am having issues with looping on the yellow outline of this design. The tension on the bobbin and thread appears to be good. Could the digitizing cause an issue, what else can I look at to fix this. 

I am brand new to this, take it easy on me.


----------



## 539162 (Jun 12, 2015)

It is probably a combination of a few things. It could be because it is a SWF haha all jokes aside though. It could be digitizing, needles, bobbin, bobbin tension, thread (what brand are you using?) thread tension. It can also be the machine as well.


----------



## gardenhillemb (Oct 29, 2015)

Switch your yellow thread to another needle (preferably one you used for another color that doesn't have any problems) and see if it still occurs. If it doesn't, there's something wrong with your needle, or needle case. If it does still occur, it's probably digitizing or tension.


----------



## 539162 (Jun 12, 2015)

It looks like the brown is looping as well on the roof. Hard to tell in the pic. Any way you can upload a video of the machine running when it is doing the border?


----------



## divers2deep (Mar 7, 2012)

EmbroidTek said:


> It looks like the brown is looping as well on the roof. Hard to tell in the pic. Any way you can upload a video of the machine running when it is doing the border?


https://www.dropbox.com/s/bq8layximkci7gs/Video Jun 28, 2 26 07 PM.mov?dl=0

Here is a link to the video. Machine has 6 mill stitch count overall. Serviced yearly.


----------



## divers2deep (Mar 7, 2012)

gardenhillemb said:


> Switch your yellow thread to another needle (preferably one you used for another color that doesn't have any problems) and see if it still occurs. If it doesn't, there's something wrong with your needle, or needle case. If it does still occur, it's probably digitizing or tension.


I tried changing the needle with no change. I will change the yellow to another needle and see where that takes me. Thanks !


----------



## divers2deep (Mar 7, 2012)

One more thing I've noticed. If I go faster than 650 / min. The yellow becomes very sloppy.


----------



## 539162 (Jun 12, 2015)

divers2deep said:


> One more thing I've noticed. If I go faster than 650 / min. The yellow becomes very sloppy.


Okay not sure who digitized that but the underlay looks sloppy. Hard to tell from that video but looks like a zig zag underlay of some sorts. If you can't go past 650 then you could very well have a timing problem. Even though it is in time it could be off a few degrees or the gap isn't correct which can throw it of just enough to cause looping.


----------



## DCans (Nov 21, 2009)

I had the same thing happen. It started with one needle and then another and then another.
My guess is that you have the same problem that I had, the rubber needle bar cushion is worn out on that needle. They are cheap to buy and if you are going to replace one you might as well buy enough to go ahead and replace all 12 at the same time. 
Instead of taking the needle bars apart you can just cut the old ones off and split the new ones and slip them on. They will not last as long if you do that, but it sure beats taking it all apart and putting it back together again.


----------



## divers2deep (Mar 7, 2012)

DCans said:


> I had the same thing happen. It started with one needle and then another and then another.
> My guess is that you have the same problem that I had, the rubber needle bar cushion is worn out on that needle. They are cheap to buy and if you are going to replace one you might as well buy enough to go ahead and replace all 12 at the same time.
> Instead of taking the needle bars apart you can just cut the old ones off and split the new ones and slip them on. They will not last as long if you do that, but it sure beats taking it all apart and putting it back together again.


Thanks for the reply. Can you point out which rubber cushion this was from this link. 

[media]http://support.coldesi.com/Portals/8/Needle%20Bar.pdf[/media]


----------



## divers2deep (Mar 7, 2012)

EmbroidTek said:


> Okay not sure who digitized that but the underlay looks sloppy. Hard to tell from that video but looks like a zig zag underlay of some sorts. If you can't go past 650 then you could very well have a timing problem. Even though it is in time it could be off a few degrees or the gap isn't correct which can throw it of just enough to cause looping.


With gap or timing. This would be the needle bar adjustment right ? Is this something you just go ahead and replace the bars and springs or do you just adjust the upper and lower stops.


----------



## wrkalot (Mar 2, 2011)

divers2deep said:


> With gap or timing. This would be the needle bar adjustment right ? Is this something you just go ahead and replace the bars and springs or do you just adjust the upper and lower stops.


No, the rotary hook timing and gap may be off.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F83-BBIsmZE

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CJL4W8YOIuk


----------



## divers2deep (Mar 7, 2012)

With this rotary hook and gap timing, my looping issue would show throughout all needles, correct?


----------



## wrkalot (Mar 2, 2011)

I am far from an expert but it could be the needle height as well. If the scarf is to high or low could be an issue... someone smarter than me will chime in I hope.


----------



## DCans (Nov 21, 2009)

It is the flat white thing on top of the presser foot, in Fig. 8.


----------



## 539162 (Jun 12, 2015)

I have sent you a message before with my number if you need help shoot me a message or give me a call


----------



## DCans (Nov 21, 2009)

divers2deep said:


> I just recently purchased a 2012 SWF 1501 - I am having issues with looping on the yellow outline of this design. The tension on the bobbin and thread appears to be good. Could the digitizing cause an issue, what else can I look at to fix this.
> 
> I am brand new to this, take it easy on me.


Did you get it figured out?


----------

